# Newbie Question



## wildnorth (Jul 30, 2020)

New guy here, and REALLY a drywall greenie. I'm a carpenter by trade, but am tackling my pole barn finishing. The barn is a 40 X 60, two story, and I'm finishing the 2nd story. My (probably stupid) question is, do they make a panel lift that will handle 20' sheets for ceilings and walls? I've seen the lifts that will handle 16' panels, but nothing larger. I'd love to do 20's throughout if I can, but I'm basically working alone. I'd love to know if there are any options. Sorry for the inexperience, and also sorry if this question has been asked here before. I really appreciate any input!


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I think you shouldn't try to use the large sheets solo. Don't hurt yourself over something like this, life is long and all that.


----------



## wildnorth (Jul 30, 2020)

I struck out finding any info about a lift that will handle 20' panels (I guess that's my answer), so I opted to have 16's delivered and the barn is fully stocked. I ordered a lift that will go up to 16's, so the adventure begins soon!


----------

